# Can you play roms on a gameboy advance?



## Archangel22 (May 13, 2018)

Is it possible to put homebrew or use an sd card on a cart somehow to play roms for a gameboy advanced? even classic gameboy or colour games too without buying each of the carts?


----------



## Yepi69 (May 13, 2018)

No, the system doesn't have any internal memory to do so, thus you need an external cart to do all the work.


----------



## zfreeman (May 13, 2018)

Archangel22 said:


> Is it possible to put homebrew or use an sd card on a cart somehow to play roms for a gameboy advanced? even classic gameboy or colour games too without buying each of the carts?


Do you mean a flash cart/linker? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flash_cartridge


----------



## FAST6191 (May 13, 2018)

To play games on hardware on anything with a GBA slot you are going to need a GBA flash cart. There are many.

King of the hill is a fight between the EZFlash Omega and the Everdrive X5 right now.
There are alternatives. EZFlash from before have been making carts for many years now so their EZ4 and EZFlash reform might be had for slightly cheaper. They also do something called a 3 in 1 but unless you are planning to pair it with a DS and DS slot flash cart then don't do it -- they are designed to be managed by said DS slot carts and using them as standalone devices is annoying.
Don't get a GBA slot supercard, just don't. It is really not worth it -- they have slowdowns, serious compatibility issues, are annoying to use and generally not good on the GBA. Their DS stuff though is very nice -- the DSTwo being most people's top pick for DS slot carts. I would say skip the fire cards as well but I would sooner get one of them than a GBA slot supercard.
Or if you prefer everything that is not a supercard or clone thereof can be persuaded to run anything that fits in its memory ( http://gbatemp.net/threads/buying-a-gba-flash-cart-in-2013.341203/page-18#post-4756995 for the workarounds where necessary). 

You can play GB/GBC games on a GBA cart but it will be emulation -- the GB/GBC functionality of a GBA and GBA SP is actually hardware, which is to say when you put a GB/GBC game into a GBA/GBA SP it becomes a gameboy color. Save for a very very rare and hard to come by setup released way back then all other GBA flash carts don't mimic this. Various people wrote and polished up GB and GBC emulators for the GBA though. I think they work very well and will certainly allow you to play most of the library just fine.

You can buy a GB/GBC flash cart. Everdrive being the best choice here really. You asked about making one so https://reinerziegler.de/readplus.htm if you want.


----------

